# TB3 vs epoxy



## levik (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello all!
I'm in the process of building a set of carriage doors. Using mortise and tenon joinery. Tenons are 2-1/2".
I've been back and forth about glue. Even though this topic has been discussed plenty I'd still like to have someone with past experience in exterior doors to chime in. All is appreciated
The wood is sapele and each door measures 48×72. 
Also, would 1/8" be a sufficient gap between jamb and door and between each door?
Thanks in advance


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

The glue won't matter. Both will do the job well.
If you don't have good fitting M&T then epoxy. If the joints are properly tight TB3.

I would peg those doors from the inside. I would not go through with the peg. And I would draw it slightly (since it's not through, you can draw it fully. Just a slight amount.


----------



## levik (Feb 28, 2012)

Could you elaborate on what you mean by drawing.


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

Levik,

My understanding of "drawing" a peg or dowel is to offset the hole rather than just drilling straight through both the mortise and tenon. The process I use is to drill the mortise, insert the tenon and mark the center of the hole on the tenon using a brad point drill bit. Then I pull the joint apart and drill the tenon slightly off of center towards the shoulder. This "draws" the joint together. I hope this is what he means. It's what I know.


----------



## levik (Feb 28, 2012)

That makes sense, thank you.


----------

